# Two-post freestanding pergola -- finished!



## ChrisE (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks great. Before the next years summer i hope to build one in my backyard. Here in the Netherlands the rain will be the main problem. How did you secure the posts in the ground? Did you put them in cement or something? And is it possible to post some pics of how you attached the beams to the posts? I tried to translate your post in dutch, but i got some very strange translations on the types of screws you used. Maybe a pic will make it clearer for me.

But my compliments on your pergola. It really is a beauty.


----------



## Mills314 (Mar 21, 2011)

animatorgeek said:


> Back at the beginning of March I posted about the pergola I was planning to build. Well, I finished it tonight! Here's the original thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/two-post-freestanding-pergola-173359/
> 
> I did end up going with much deeper holes, burying 4 feet of 12-foot posts. I used .60 pcf treated lumber for the posts. They came pre-stained brown, so they don't look that awful green color. All the rest of the wood is all-heart redwood.
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Can't beat having a place like that to relax!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice, it not only looks good, it does double duty... good
looking and and a cozy place to relax. :thumbup:


----------

